# NHRA Drag racing anyone?



## iskiatomic (May 31, 2012)

Heading down to Raceway Park in Englishtown NJ for the weekend, to inhale some nitro methane and Goodyear tire smoke.

Anyone else into this madness?


KC


----------



## pen (May 31, 2012)

Went to Englishtown and Reading religiously for about 12 years.  But, that was before kids....  ah, the good old days.

Last time I was able to get away they were still able to run 100% nitromethane and a full 1/4 mile. 

Can't beat the bar at the end of E-Towns track!  Say hi to the Yager girls for me


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 31, 2012)

pen said:


> Say hi to the Yager girls for me


 
I am sure KC will welcome the girls with open arms pen!
	

		
			
		

		
	





I hope you are taking Doug!


----------



## fossil (May 31, 2012)

My best friend in my teens and I loved it and went to Fremont Drag Strip (long gone now) frequently.  What we loved even more were the boat drags down at what was called the Oakland Marine Stadium (we called it the estuary).  There were also boat drags and oval course races in what was then called the Berkeley Aquatic Park.  I really oughta go up to the boat drags that are held annually at Haystack Reservoir here in Oregon a ways north of me.  I'm totally amazed at the times/speeds these folks are running today as compared to what we thought was fast back in the 1960's.  !!   Rick


----------



## BrotherBart (May 31, 2012)

Some of my fondest memories are my hours spent losing races at the Cherokee Dragway on the taxiway of the old AAF field at Frederick, Oklahoma. Never won a single damned race. 

The comedian George Gobel was a B-26 instructor pilot there during WWII. On the Johnny Carson show one night he said that "Not one Japanese plane got past Tulsa.".


----------



## lukem (May 31, 2012)

I go to the US nationals in Indy every year.  I'm not way into racing, but i have a heck of a good time there.  It is all open pits...when you see the pit crew put on their gas mask you know it is about to get serious.    You canthe always tell theyou newbies....they run toward the pit stall....the car fires.....and they all run away coughing and eyes burning.  Gotta love a car that is so loud it literally blurs your vision...


----------



## Gark (May 31, 2012)

The top fuellers are always a treat. Grandstands shaking, stomach feels the impulses, eyes stinging, lungs coughing, white flame flying out the pipes... Yeah! That's what we're here for! CH3NO2 !!


----------



## pen (May 31, 2012)

Top fuel is great, but I can find something enjoyable about almost any class. Just love watching them run. I have an 1/8 mile track just up the road from the house and look forward to my boys getting a few years older to be able to start taking them there and get the bug in them.

I've looked into the junior dragsters for the kids, but about fall over at the costs.

Here's a shot of the oldest when he was little getting in on the action as best he (we) could

pen


----------



## Gary_602z (May 31, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Some of my fondest memories are my hours spent losing races at the Cherokee Dragway on the taxiway of the old AAF field at Frederick, Oklahoma. Never won a single damned race.
> 
> The comedian George Gobel was a B-26 instructor pilot there during WWII. On the Johnny Carson show one night he said that "Not one Japanese plane got past Tulsa.".


Always got a laugh out of George! Thanks for reminding me.

Gary


----------



## BrotherBart (May 31, 2012)

A high moment of my life was doing a "by" in a B Gas rail at the above mentioned strip one Sunday in 1965. Damn!! Of course next I had to get back into my C modified production 283 with trip deuces '50 Chevy and get my ass kicked by a dishwater blond in a C Sport Corvette.

Ah. The good old days. When you could go racing on the salary of a high school kid working in a mom and pop grocery store.  And somebody would loan you a B Gas dragster for a run because he lusted for your sister. 

No Christmas tree lights. Guy standing out front between the cars with a flag.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 1, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> A high moment of my life was doing a "by" in a B Gas rail at the above mentioned strip one Sunday in 1965. Damn!! Of course next I had to get back into my C modified production 283 with trip deuces '50 Chevy and get my ass kicked by a dishwater blond in a C Sport Corvette.
> 
> Ah. The good old days. When you could go racing on the salary of a high school kid working in a mom and pop grocery store.  And somebody would loan you a B Gas dragster for a run because he lusted for your sister.
> 
> No Christmas tree lights. Guy standing out front between the cars with a flag.


 

Here ya go . . . the good ol' days are still here in some places.

http://bangordailynews.com/2012/05/...-cars-to-winterport-dragway/?ref=regionbangor


----------



## ironpony (Jun 1, 2012)

we try to make several events a year, being in Columbus Ohio there are a bunch you can do in a weekend
the most the wife and I ever made in one year was 13 events
actually had interviews with John Force Racing and Jim Head Racing
both told me to keep my day job
hopefully when we retire we can take a year and follow them around the country


----------



## iskiatomic (Jun 6, 2012)

iskiatomic said:


> Heading down to Raceway Park in Englishtown NJ for the weekend, to inhale some nitro methane and Goodyear tire smoke.
> 
> Anyone else into this madness?
> 
> ...


 
A few pics. Yes Poor Doug was with me.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like a great time KC....glad you took Doug..(he deserves it for all he puts up with)
I am guessing Doug is the dapper gentleman in the last photo...
	

		
			
		

		
	




I am surprised there are no pics of those "girls" pen spoke about...  (I guess you are keepin them to yourself)..


----------



## nate379 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sure, this is one of my cars. No nitro though, it runs on 100LL gas.




Here is a videos:


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 6, 2012)

nate379 said:


> Sure, this is one of my cars:


Wow... so you are a "drag racer" and a superhero....freakin cool...


----------



## iskiatomic (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, there are hot women at the drag races.

KC

Poor Doug


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 24, 2012)

I was waiting for that pic to surface here KC....knew you could not keep it from hearth guys...


----------



## ironpony (Jun 26, 2012)

picked up our tickets for Norwalk and Indy................. Indy last year


----------

